# facility billing global period



## Shay2025 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm coding for a postop visit after an inpt stay for a laminectomy and discectomy (icd-9 vol 3 80.51 code ) . I am trying to figure out where I can a list of global periods to see if this should be a no charge postop visit.


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about facility coding and billing, but if the global periods are the same as for providers, here is a link to a chart with the global periods for all CPT's.  They can also be found in the RBRVS book if you have 1 of those.  http://www.pinnaclemedicare.com/provider/partb/disclosure/globalsurgery/igspe2011b.pdf?r=3

Hope this helps!


----------

